# BBC documentry - Pills, Powders and Protein Shakes



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Anyone seen this yet?

BBC iPlayer - Pills, Powders and Protein Shakes



> Tim Rogers investigates the effectiveness of sports supplements, looking at whether they work and whether users can be sure of what they are getting.


*Summary*

- Pro hormones are illegal to sell in the UK

- Dragon Nutrition shut down and reported to the police

- Some protein powder has less than 2% protein content

- Some branded supplements contain loads of useless sugar

- Fat burners containing banned ingredients


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks interesting, will have a gander now


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

yeah watched this a few weeks ago... thought it was fairly interesting, but ashame about the ph's as theyll probably end up being banned :crying:


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

what's new?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Didi just see that right, only 2% protein, when it's advertised as 80%, plus that lad in the show who stopped taking supps for 4 weeks, was on something else if you ask me


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Decent watch that. 2% protein was shocking!

Brb, just buying some wiwow


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Good spot! Will watch later


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck me that first lad spends tree fiddy a month on supps lol what a mug. two types of natural test boosters?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me that first lad spends tree fiddy a month on supps lol what a mug. two types of natural test boosters?


that probably includes his gear bill though ahah


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

not to mention the wiener still lives with his mum, no wonder he spends so much on crap supps


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Heard the word aggression, then turned it off.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

watching now... good watch, i thought that majority of proteins are tested, in order to be on the market..


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

Will watch it later, but as it is the BBC I won't take it too seriously


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Pro hormones are not a steroid, a steroid is based on a lipid and a PH is based on a enzyme to be technical, would you buy a tub of powder with no label??, considering they have put vat on protein then they should clean up the industry, and when they talk about taking prescription drugs and not knowing if they may be harmful, what about statins, and that lad putting his supplements in a box and in the garage, what sh1te, even if you decided to no longer take supps you would just run them down, what a fanny, Mum was right ([email protected]) !!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

freddee said:


> Pro hormones are not a steroid, a steroid is based on a lipid and a PH is based on a enzyme to be technical, would you buy a tub of powder with no label??, considering they have put vat on protein then they should clean up the industry, and when they talk about taking prescription drugs and not knowing if they may be harmful, what about statins, and that lad putting his supplements in a box and in the garage, what sh1te, even if you decided to no longer take supps you would just run them down, what a fanny, Mum was right ([email protected]) !!


Bought bags of powder with no label on before!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

sen said:


> Bought bags of powder with no label on before!!


Why does that not surprise me, wouldn't do it myself, then again I work in a sup shop, so I wouldn't would I....


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

freddee said:


> Why does that not surprise me, wouldn't do it myself, then again I work in a sup shop, so I wouldn't would I....


Was a joke. Meant drugs. Cocaine etc comes in bags with no label. Ok I'll leave.


----------



## RYU18 (Jan 8, 2008)

What so this bag of white which says charlie on it isnt legit?

Watching the program now!


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

This got dragon shutdown for now which sucks balls, goto the dragon nutrition website for his comment


----------



## Nath88 (Feb 28, 2015)

Haven't watched the program,what was said about Dragon Nutrition?

As far as i knew,Prohormones arent illegal..until banned...then cloned,then banned again and so on.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me that first lad spends tree fiddy a month on supps lol what a mug. two types of natural test boosters?


I no of 3 good ones prop...cyp..enth.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> I no of 3 good ones prop...cyp..enth.


Cheaper too.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Cheaper too.


Could get a years supply for 350 ffs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Could get a years supply for 350 ffs


My current blast was less than a third of the price lol.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> My current blast was less than a third of the price lol.


Mines Pharmaceutical grade test and like wise...


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> This got dragon shutdown for now which sucks balls, goto the dragon nutrition website for his comment


Site Closed for maintenance

A shame if that's the case :thumbdown:


----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

Watched this a couple of weeks ago. Not really sure on what to think. Part of me thinks that asking " does it work?" Is wrong. No one asks if food works. That being said when you start to get past things like protein, creatine, fish oils and into things like fat burners or single aminos then it starts to get dodgey.

You'll always get someone who spends hundreds of quid becuse they think they need different pre work out supps, peri work out, post.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I'm not surprised about the protein powders. Not the first time I've heard this.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

As far as I know alot of protein powders are made out of Milk Protein Concentrate which is sourced very cheaply from 3rd world countries, quite possibly from animals literally grazing on rubbish.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Standard mass tv bollocks really, got interested (foolishly) thinking that there'd be a bit of research into the plethora of supplements out there, test boosters too, whether they worked or not even, and nothing. Was just half an hour of drivel culminating in a shot of a tub that they'd stuck a sticker on, then didn't sell.

Rugby dude had good physique though. Nice to have eye candy at least. Full **** intended.


----------



## jamesrud (Feb 28, 2006)

posting so I can find this later


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Actually enjoyed it, reassuring that although they didn't say because it wasn't their agenda, you can bet that they tested other proteins in the hope of getting a scoop, pardon the pun, but nothing to report.

Product tested and found to be 2% protein originated from China, wish they had said what the content actually was.

Not sure about the so called supplement expert saying that companies produce steroids in their machines, don't clean them and that leads to contamination when producing supplements using the same machinery.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I bet its harder to make a powder thats 2% protein.

Whats in it?

Plain flours 10gms protein per 100gms


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

what was the brand of 2% protein?? they must have looked hard for that. Whey is byproduct or dairy manufacturing that comes out at around 60% before its further refined into sports products. Cant see how 2% could be entering the market.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Haven't got a clue what they used in order to get 2% protein, a few years ago we had the STC protein at 20% and Iron Science using flour was alleged but would love to know what the Chinese concoct


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

The 2% protein was Par Nutrition "Whey Freak".

It claimed to have 56grams of protein per serving. Probably more like 1gram










https://twitter.com/parnutrition


----------



## Brydo (Dec 6, 2014)

Who buys this? Are they daft? Does that look reputable?


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> 2 percent? Didn't know they were investigating matrix haha


Did they out Matrix?!!?!

I just got a 5kg tub of anabolic whey!


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Ekseliksis said:


> Did they out Matrix?!!?!
> 
> I just got a 5kg tub of anabolic whey!


Yeah they tested it and found out it had a really low protein rate and the bigger the batch you buy the more they filter it down!!

Just screwing :innocent:


----------



## martyk007 (Feb 19, 2014)

BBC One - Spotlight, 31/03/2015

Similar doc was done here in belfast recently going undercove and catching personal trainers offering steriods etc.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Only just managed I find this program lol I believe the 2% protein powder was par nutrition down my way, they were selling their branded products dirt cheap! If anyone followed my blog, at the start not long after par nutrition opened I was in there weekly buying their own branded products because they were so cheap! 2.25kg of whey for £12 can't beat it. Par nutrition eventually pulled the product from it's shelfs and refunded everyone who'd brought it within the last month or so, they one tested luckily I only brought this once, tasted great gave me bad wind like most protein shakes lol I feel sorry for the people with "par nutrition" in the middle of their Facebook names who were vouchin for the company to get loads of free tubs of basically nesquick hahaha not been there for a few months, just not had the time or felt the need for supplements, but I've had a look recently on their Facebook page and there still going but have pulled pretty much all par nutrition products and are just selling the usual commercial brands


----------



## picc (Oct 23, 2013)

"Some protein powder has less than 2% protein content"

WAT


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

will watch later


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Noticed par nutrition came up in this thread. They are pushing this stuff on facebook.


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

lolz

bbc be like


----------

